# conditioning



## meni (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi 

Its seems to me from all of GM Ed Parker books that body conditioning is part of the art and practice of AK. 

 I wonder if anybody still does it. If yes in what way?


M


----------



## Brother John (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> *Hi
> Its seems to me from all of GM Ed Parker books that body conditioning is part of the art and practice of AK.
> I wonder if anybody still does it. If yes in what way?
> M *



I condition the body and prepare it for doing Kenpo by Doing Kenpo.
Then I head directly into the Kenpo training, in which Kenpo techniques/forms/sets/drills...etc are done with the utmost of focus and intensity...further conditioning the body.
Then for a cool down...
more Kenpo.
I encourage my students to spend some time on their own conditioning the body...
by doing Kenpo.

   
Your Brother
John
PS: I'm of the school of thought that the best conditioning for Kenpo IS Kenpo. 
But I also do some bodybuilding, cardio-bike riding (need a real bike) and yoga... more to look good for my wife than to improve my Kenpo.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 12, 2003)

I took some Tracy's Kenpo in Aurora Co. We would hang from a bar while a partner worked us like a punching bag. We would also have to keep a broom handle balanced from knee to knee while in a modified horse. The IKKA that I was in just had us beat the snot out of eachother. The Kenpo 2000 I was in had very little body conditioning. I will let you know what conditioning I run into with a different Kenpo 2000 school that I will be a part of next month.
Sean


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meni _*
> All of GM Ed Parker books say that body conditioning is part of the art and practice of AK.
> *



Yes, conditioning is VERY important to be as effective as you can be.



> _Originally posted by meni _*
> I wonder if anybody still does it. If yes in what way?   M
> *



Only the smart ones.......LOL,

What a particular studio does varies greatly, there are a great many drills and exercises that are terrific conditioners.  Medicine Ball workouts, jumping rope, drilling the material in various ways, solo and with partners, various types of bag works, etc,.

good luck


----------



## pknox (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> *Hi
> 
> Its seems to me from all of GM Ed Parker books that body conditioning is part of the art and practice of AK.
> ...



meni -

When you say "body conditioning", do you mean:

A. "Working out" (i.e. developing strength, endurance, flexibility, etc. through exercise) 

B. Specifically conditioning the body to be able to handle and deliver contact (i.e. makiwara training, use of a medicine ball, controlled striking, and other "full contact" type training methods) 

C. Both 

D. Something else altogether?


----------



## meni (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *meni -
> 
> When you say "body conditioning", do you mean:
> ...



in my mind i have "B" but more like the its Portrait in the books


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2003)

I do some type of aerobic conditioning everyday. I believe that it's an integral part of training to stay in shape.:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Nov 14, 2003)

As Brother John said... the best conditioning for Kenpo is Kenpo. 

Coffee is also a key ingrediant for any workout!

don


----------



## Brother John (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *As Brother John said... the best conditioning for Kenpo is Kenpo.
> 
> Coffee is also a key ingrediant for any workout!
> ...


As the magnet that my wife gave me says:
"With enough coffee I can do ANYTHING."
:rofl: 
Your Brother
John


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I do some type of aerobic conditioning everyday. I believe that it's an integral part of training to stay in shape.:asian: *



Same here, cause I'm still lookin' for ya!:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Same here, cause I'm still lookin' for ya!*



I'm not hard to find.  

My back workout would have made you puke today.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not hard to find.
> 
> My back workout would have made you puke today. *



Oh please. Pliates don't scare me.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2003)

C'mon you two, tighten it back up.


----------

